# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : المهمات المفيده في شرح الفريده لابن زكري (نسخة2) / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين
المهمات المفيده 
في شرح الفريده لابن زكري 
(نسخة2)

عنوان المخطوطة:  المهمات المفيده في شرح الفريده            
المؤلف: ابن زكري ن محمد بن عبدالرحمن         
 اسم الناسخ:  الرباطي ، احمد بن محمد بن ابراهيم
تاريخ النسخ: 1314 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: الرباطي ، احمد بن محمد بن ابراهيم         
رقم الصنف: 415 / م . ز
الوصف: نسخة جيده ، خطها مغربي ، طبع         
الرقم العام: 5070
الوصف المادي: 231 ق ، مختلفة المسطرة ، 22.5 × 35.5 سم         
المراجع: مكتبة الجلال السيوطي : 265 ، دار الكتب المصرية 2 : 167
الموضوع:     1 - النحو ، اللغة العربية
الإحالات:     أ ـ المؤلف ، ب ـ الناسخ ، ج ـ تاريخ النسخ ، د ـ شرح الفريده للسيوطي

رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ywum3moo1y
ـــــ
 اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا  :  اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 

موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## حمه كريم

سلام عليكم قرات في موقع جامعة الامام بالرياض  بان كتاب المهمات المفيدة حققه  اثنين من طلابه  اولهما من اوله الي باب المفعول المطلق والاخر من الترخيم الي اخره لااعرف هل يوجد ام لا افيدوني جزاكم الله رب العالمين

----------


## حمه كريم

سلام عليكم قرات في موقع جامعة الامام بالرياض  بان كتاب المهمات المفيدة حققه  اثنين من طلابه  اولهما من اوله الي باب المفعول المطلق والاخر من الترخيم الي اخره لااعرف هل يوجد ام لا افيدوني جزاكم الله رب العالمين

----------

